# My idiot husband ruined my trip



## Madbunny (Aug 9, 2011)

I am at the moment so angry!!! I recently had a seminar to attend a few hours from home,I have a friend i haven't seen since 1996 who lives within an hour and a half from there.So her and I decided to meet up while I was down there.

I told him like several weeks in advance that i was going,which he thinks is stupid as I am pursuing a hobby of mine that i would like to turn into a career(no support so what's new).He said nothing but sulked and acted like a child making rude remarks.

So I go and after the 10 hr seminar I get to my friends house
he calls my cell we talk no big deal..Next day he calls 11 times in one day.He knew that we were going to go to the Nutcracker and several holiday events.I talked to him like 3 times,finally i just didnt answer when I was shopping and at the play.

Later that night we were getting ready to watch a movie he calls again yelling at me cause I didn't answer..The voice mail from earlier went like this "hmmmm can't answer your phone huh well hope you are having fun WHATEVER YOU ARE DOING".

I really think he was mad that I was away and he just wanted to ruin my trip.I even had my friend and her 11 yr old daughter say hi in the background after he asked who is that man in the background(which was the TV)

He has over the years gone out of state with friends hunting and fishing , and I never would have done this to him.I think it's important for couples to have a life outside of marriage hobbies and friends,within reason of course.I just needed to rant I feel sort of better now.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Ashamed to say I've been guilty of behaviour like that in the past...but I'm better now. Hubby sounds a little insecure. That's all!


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

H thinks you're having seeing a boyfriend.

Because of his recent behavior, let's hope when he was out of state, he remained faithful.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

My H used to do that on a daily basis...calling every day and if I didn't answer because I was at the grocery store or the gym or in the shower or on the phone, it was the same sort of message. Then accusations of me being unfaithful set in. 

He was the jealous sort. It turned out he had his own secrets top keep and so assumed I MUST have mine. He wanted to make himself feel better, justified about what he was doing.

Someone told me once if there is one finger pointing at you, the rest of his fingers are pointing at him. Something to take into consideration.

Anyway, it stinks to be mistrusted when you haven't done anything at all to gain the mistrust.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If he's not trustworthy, he will assume you aren't either.

If my husband pulled that shet, there'd be some words.


----------

